# What is a BT mobile phone



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

Can anyone clue me in or point me to a website which will explain it?

All I get on searches is (B)titish (T)elecom propaganda and I'm relatively sure it doesn't refer to that.

[PICCY]









[Described by Vendor as:]
D908 Dual Band Dual SIM Dual Standby 2.5” Touch Screen BT TV Mobile Phone – Grey

Others functions:
FM radio, MP3, MP4, WAP, BT, SMS group sending, MMS, Calendar, Calculator, Alarm clock, World time, Stopwatch, E-book, Memory extended E-book reader, BT, Image viewer, Video recorder, Video player, Audio player, Sound recorder, FM radio, TV, Dual SIM Dual Standby

I can't post the full URL to avoid being accused of advertizing, but the info above from the site should be enough for anyone who knows about it.

Bill Henderson


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Must be a bad morning but exactly what are you asking


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Must be a bad morning but exactly what are you asking


What does the BT function or element do

Sorry I can't describe it any better


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

BT is a the UK equivalent of PT a telephone services, mobile, internet & Tv provider + BT is/has developed it's own touch screen pad to rival iPad but looking at the pic of phone doubt it relates to that phone, maybe the BT is referring to BlueTooth and touch screen to a separate function?

Find this site good for direct Chinese purchases DealeXtreme - Cool Gadgets at the Right Price - DX Free Shipping Worldwide

Case for a new TomTom XXL 4.95€ delivered free Amazon £20+


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*BT* as described on the list of functions for this partucular phone is the *BLUETOOTH* function

the TV function is listed separately... TV Function ... PAL/NTSC color TV support

Dual Band Dual SIM Dual Standby 2.5” Touch Screen Mobile Phone _with_ BT _*and*_ TV.


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

siobhanwf said:


> *BT* as described on the list of functions for this partucular phone is the *BLUETOOTH* function



Thanks.

I'm just not used to seeing BlueTooth referred to as BT


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

kanguru said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm just not used to seeing BlueTooth referred to as BT



yep definitely strange  but hopefully problem now solved


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

siobhanwf said:


> yep definitely strange  but hopefully problem now solved


If they'd said 802.11, (the IEEE standard) I would have known, but in fact I had sorted it by looking at other items that were listed as "BT" and Decided it was BlueTooth

We live and learn and it's a bit embarrassing, especially as I'm supposed to be pretty knowledgeable about computers etc.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Never mind I just ordered a DVD this morning and had to learn what a UV disc is


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Never mind I just ordered a DVD this morning and had to learn what a UV disc is


are you going to share


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Simple explanation if anything in computing is simple these days, you upload to cloud up to 6 users can download and watch on any compatible PC, tablet etc

More info here

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UltraViolet_(system)


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Simple explanation if anything in computing is simple these days, you upload to cloud up to 6 users can download and watch on any compatible PC, tablet etc
> 
> More info here
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UltraViolet_(system)


*Just a caveat here for the security conscious*.



> Microsoft admits Patriot Act can access EU-based cloud data | ZDNet
> 
> Microsoft's U.K. head admitted today that no cloud data is safe from the Patriot Act, and the company can be forced to hand EU-stored data over to U.S. authorities.


MORE:
Amid NSA spying scandal, the gloves are off for EU's justice chief | ZDNet


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Find this site good for direct Chinese purchases DealeXtreme - Cool Gadgets at the Right Price - DX Free Shipping Worldwide
> 
> Case for a new TomTom XXL 4.95€ delivered free Amazon £20+


*Playing Cassandra today, whilst I'm on the Soap Box.*

I believe there to be a 35 Euro Customs fee on certain, perhaps all, goods shipments entering Portugal of Non-EU origin whether customs duties are exigible or not..

Taking into account this charge, some simple arithmetic and a currency converter table will quickly alert potential buyers that small shipments of low priced items may not be worth the hassle unless the shipment is so small that the total value is less than the minimum threshold or an exempt item.

*Duty Rates*
The duty rates applied to imports into Portugal typically range between 0% (for example books) and 17% (for example Wellington Boots). Some products, such as Laptops, Mobile Phones, Digital cameras and Video Game consoles, are duty free. Certain goods may be subject to additional duties depending on the country of manufacture, for example Bicycles made in China carry an additional (anti dumping) duty of 48.5%.

*VAT Rates*
The standard VAT rate for importing items into Portugal is 23%, with certain products, for example newspapers, attracting VAT at the reduced rate of 6%. VAT is calculated on the value of the goods, plus the international shipping costs and insurance, plus any import duty due.

*Minimum thresholds*
When importing goods into Portugal, duty is not charged if the total value of the goods (excluding shipping charges and insurance) does not exceed €150. Neither duty nor VAT is payable if the total value of the goods (excluding shipping charges and insurance) does not exceed €22.

http://www.dutycalculator.com/new-import-duty-and-tax-calculation/


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I use this one Import duty & taxes when importing into Portugal - DutyCalculator Help Center which is same as yours, not that I buy a lot from non EU but I always ensure an individyal order is below 22€ or 150€ if I'm prepared to pay IVA, either way though I've had a couple of fights with Customs wanting to charge

Cloud with this UV doesn't concern me as it'll always be legit stuff but a timely warning


----------

